# 2012 Buck



## heitmann13 (Mar 11, 2008)

[album]







[/album]
[album]







[/album]

Found this guy on public land about 4 miles off the road. His big brother eluded me this time only because they came busting out of the draw and I didn't have much time to be choosey. First WY mulie I have ever shot so I'm happy with it and I have plenty of room to improve. Shot him with a 300WSM, barnes 165 gr TSX pushed by 63.6 gr of RL 17. First time I have had to pack an animal out by myself, I was fine for the first 3 miles, the last 1.5 miles locked me up pretty good with cramps and what not. I would do it all over again if I had to  :beer:

On the top pick you can see the hill from where I shot him from, I'm guessing it was a 250-300 yard shot, running straight away from me. The bullet entered right smack dab between the hind quarters, didn't ruin an inch of backstrap and hardly any of the back quarters, and then exited right behind the left shoulder, didn't find the bullet.


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good job! What part of Wy? I am leaving ND on Saturday morning and driving out to hunt mule deer. The area I'm hunting opens on Monday the 15th.


----------



## heitmann13 (Mar 11, 2008)

I was around Sheridan, what area are you going to?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats :thumb: At least he did not die in the bottom!


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I will be in region R this year and will be hunting east of shell wy. Sheridan is in region Y and I had a tag for that unit last year and we got a a150" and a 170". Don't that unit open on the 15th as well? I thought they were the same dates?


----------



## heitmann13 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope 23, is a general tag that opens oct. 1-15. Region C.

I'm sure someone would have been laughing if they would have seen how I got him down the finger. Back down and fall/slide gracefully. The walk out wasn't that bad, followed the draw as long as I could, then I had to go up and down a couple of times. Still sore, but I suppose that's a good problem to have


----------

